# Review: Has Bean - Bolivia Machacamarca BV 2010



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

This coffee is exclusive to Has Bean and the 2009 crop was a standout, ranking as one of the top 5 coffees I tasted last year.

I was looking forward to trying the 2010 crop and have not been disappointed at all. With rich chocolately flavours hitting the tastebuds, and all sweetness receptors working overtime, this coffee is best enjoyed as an Espresso, Macchiato or Cortado. At a stretch I would use it as a base for a flat white, but it loses its magic in a cappuccino or latte.

Lovingly grown in the Yungas region of Bolivia, roasted in Staffordshire and enjoyed all across the UK, this coffee remains in the top 5 coffee's I have enjoyed this year too.

I am yet to try this as a Filter / Chemex, and will need to buy another bag to do so as this disappeared far too quickly.

Get in quick, I don't know how much is left as this has been featured on Has Bean's In My Mug video podcast also.


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

I tried the 2009 as a latte and as you said it does lose its sparkle


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I had this as a cracking espresso from one of the UKBC 2010 semi-finalists today.


----------

